# Remote Start Issues, Please Help



## TomWithey (May 6, 2008)

Hi i made the mistake of buying a no name brand remote start and security kit for my 1994 Saturn SC2. The unit is a Scytek Astra 4000RS. Between my father and i, we were confident our wiring is correct. The issue i am having is when i hit the remote start, the starter will engage but the car will not keep running. Im thinking that i am missing a relay that is needed? The car does not have any manufacture security systems, so a bypass was not needed. I have been told before that the Tach wire needs to be connected which i have checked manytimes and is not the issue. Any help i can get would be great.

Thank you so much
Tom


----------



## TomWithey (May 6, 2008)

Oh and i forgot to add that when i have the key in the ignition turned to on and hit the remote start it will start fine. Thanks


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

the problem is for newer cars there's more than just one circut that needs powered on to keep the car running. did the remote starter's manual say that it could cover that car? that sorta parallels your own thinking about a missing relay.

what i'd need to see to be positive, is the wiring diagram you got with the remote starter, and a wiring diagram for your car, then i'd be able to know what is going on here.


----------



## TomWithey (May 6, 2008)

The manual for the remote start is... http://www.scytek.net/pdf/product_astra_combo_4000RS_manual.pdf

and the diagram i have for my car is. http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/alarmdetail/1947.html

i bought a chilton book for my car so i have all the actual diagrams for my car if that will help, just let me know what parts you need.

Thank you


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

I believe there is a numbers code in the remote system. Have you checked the light for flash counts? If flashing 5 it's in Valet mode and wont stay running, meaning start is disabled


----------



## TomWithey (May 6, 2008)

i checked the manual and made sure it wasnt in valet mode. still dosnt work. I took a look at the wiring again today and i forgot to add a key part. When i wired everything up the ignition would not start the car, so what i did was put in a jumper. If i didnt have that the only way i could start the car was get in turn the key to run then hit the remote start.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

so to get this clear, which part had you missed, and the problem it's currently having is that it's defeating the starter 100% of the time?

this makes me wonder if it's confused and thinks the vehicle is running when it's not.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

There are two ignitions wires on the car that need to be powered up from the remote starter, usually orange and pink also. If your not sure, use a jumper put power to the "wire that shows power when the key is in the running position" some times it's brown too. Or use a test light that feeds power and try powering the wire then remote starting the car, BOOM done.
Also use a relay to power this wire off of another wire if there is no extra ignition coming from the remote starter.


----------



## TomWithey (May 6, 2008)

sorry for the confusion. i hope this clears things up. When i got done putting in the system they ignition would not turn on the car. My only option was to get in the car turn the key to ON and hit the remote start button. If i didnt have the key in the ignition and just hit the remote start the starter would turn over but not actually start the car. So what i did just so i could use the ignition was connect a jumper from where the remote start was in the loop, just so i could turn the car on with the key.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It's a GM car, do you have a VAT3 bypass module? This is why the car will start with the key in the ignition but not without it, you could buy an extra key from a lock smith or the dealership then take the steering column apart then wire tie it next to the sensor of the ignition. Even the VATS bypass module does the same thing basically.


----------



## TomWithey (May 6, 2008)

I dont think my car is equipped with that because i have made extra ignition keys that are just standard keys, and they start it just fine. I am thinking that the problem is with the other systems that must be powered for the car to start (like you have said before). Once i have some free time i will look at the wiring again and see what i can come up with. thanks for all the help


One question is both the remote start and the ignition suppose to work? like can you start the car with the remote and then later with the key if you wanted to?

Also do you know of any good sites that explain remote starters and installation?


----------



## TomWithey (May 6, 2008)

update: the problem was with the 2 ignition wires, i found one that was not being supplied power when starting. my only issue now is if u start the car with the remote the only way to turn it off is with the remote the key will not turn the car off. is that normal?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## TomWithey (May 6, 2008)

Ok so everything is working great the remote start works, the ignition works. The only issue i am having now is finding two wires, negative and positive door triggers.

Thank you everyone for all the help you have provided 
Tech Support Forum IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

not sure on the trigger as it has been a while, I'd say negaive but maybe wrong.
heres a link for you, good luck!
http://www.tintdude.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t15458.html


----------

